# Cherry shrimp



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey all
I have about 10 amanos in my 72g and they do well. I have seen cherry shrimp for sale, and heard they will propogate. I don't know much about them- do they behave similarly to amanos? No fry eating, no plant munching? 

BTW, it's the funniest thing- when i drop a sinking algae pellet in there for the plecos, often an amano shrimp will carry it off like a football player tearing down the field for a touchdown... :lol:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have both and they seem to behave very similarly. I think the Cherry's seem to swim all of the levels of the tank more and that's kind of fun.

I've never seen them bother anything in the tank - fish or plants.

You did hear right - they "propogate" very well. 
:wink:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks Jan,
maybe I'll pick some up, then.

as for levels- my amanos are all over the place! top, bottom, middle, they even try to get on my arm when it's in there. YIKES!


----------



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

vancat said:


> , they even try to get on my arm when it's in there. quote]
> 
> Do they grab you and take off down the football field too? :shock:


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ha ha!
....you're not making fun of me are you....?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

cherries are very cool my 10 g is filled with them and they do swim but sometimes like to be filter feeders i had 3 fry in a few days after they came out from hidding.


----------



## louieknucks (Oct 12, 2004)

do you guys have a problem with your other fish snacking on them? I want to get some shrimp but I'm not sure of the best website to get them from and what type to get.


----------



## OakRaid (Mar 17, 2004)

louieknucks said:


> do you guys have a problem with your other fish snacking on them? I want to get some shrimp but I'm not sure of the best website to get them from and what type to get.


I bought some on Aquabid .. They didn't make it one day in my tank, They made a very high priced meal for my Smokey Blue Blushing Angles, Think my German Blue Rams may have got a few bites also.
I do have Amanos in my tank, the fish don't bother them, but the cherrys are quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a ton of them in my 30. There are two apistos and a dwarf croaker that do eat a few tiny ones here and there but hardly even make a dent in the population. The like to hide in hairgrass and piles of _Monosolenium_The rest of the fish are mid and surface dwellers that don't come into much contact with them. I guess my point is that as long as you don't have too many benthic predators and/or fish that are just plain large and an abundance of hiding places, they'll do well.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

planted tank for algae supply and places to hide from shrimp lovers tetras are cool with them NO BARBS oto is cool with them too. No angels/ discus


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

OakRaid said:


> I bought some on Aquabid .. They didn't make it one day in my tank, They made a very high priced meal for my Smokey Blue Blushing Angles,


Along that line, what about Cherry's in a tank of midsized Rainbow Fish?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

that's fine just add hidding places for security


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A friend of mine has them in his 135 and the population of cherries went WAY down as the rainbows matured.....


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Many don't recommend keeping Cherries with any fish for a better survival rate, but I'm sure most people here do have plenty of cover for them, so that helps.
I'have mine in with some Pygmy Cory's and Oto's with no trouble, but it is pretty heavily planted too.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

small tetras and otos are cool with them.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I have a blossoming population of them in my 125g that houses 7 Neon Praecox and 1 Bosemani Rainbow. All are still juveniles, but none go after even the small shrimp (5mm or less). Too busy waiting for handouts from me to bother chasing down a meal, I guess :lol: 

In my 40g I have the problem of them being everywhere. I have a field of Riccia covered rocks that is getting to be work to maintain (retying the Riccia to the rocks means having to buy a never ending supply of hairnets! :x ). What I wanted to do was remove the rocks and instead use some needlework screen (like folks are using to build moss walls) and sandwhich the Riccia into one large shaped mat that I could lay down on the gravel, weighted down with a few small stones.

Today a huge bunch of Riccia broke free from its rock and while trying to fish it and the rock out I was constantly brushing shrimp away. So I fear that if I try to lay down a large mat of Riccia I'll be either trapping, or crushing shrimp underneath it. I guess the alternative is to cut the screen into smaller mats and place a number of them down instead of trying to put down one large carpet. So tomorrow it's off to Wal-Mart, or the craft store for some screening.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> small tetras and otos are cool with them.


That has been my experience as well.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna say my cherries have molted so I'm guessing that was a good sign that they are happy?! Also, everybody, including the wood shrimps, seem to be less fearful about grazing in the open. They're not even scared of me anymore


Paul


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

its good molting is good not hidding as much is great but they are mainly nocturnal


----------

